# Ok, Ok, Ok.......



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I've read numerous posts talking about the advantages of this generator and that generator, this wattage, this many amps....etc. My question is, what size wattage and amperage generator would I need to run the AC and other appliances in my outback 23KRS. Some have said the amount of amps a generator puts out is one of the most important things. So, how many amps would I need to run say the lights, A/C and refrigerator?









note....... I'm not to thrilled at buying a $3K generator and I'm not really concerned about noise, so is there something in the middle that won't make me sell the kid????









I've seen 3000 and 4000 watt generators for around 300 - 400 bucks. I'm not sure what the difference in say a Honda and others (other than the noise) but someone told me you can replace the muffler on just about any generator and reduce the noise. Help!!!!!!!!!!








Thanks for any advice..........

Mike


----------



## fuji (May 5, 2007)

We have a Honda 3000IS and it runs everything fine. When its running it is very quiet and no louder than someone talking. Only problem I had was that where to mount or carry. Unit weighs about 150 lbs. We have mounted our to a carrier on the rear bumper and seem fine. Good luck


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Rollrs45 said:


> I'm not really concerned about noise


You may not be concerned about noise, but what about your campground neighbor? Seriously, I've been next to folks with the "contractor" generator and it sounded like a train bearing down on us (for hours on end). It didn't bother them because they kept their doors and windows shut (A/C on), but it drove the rest of the campground nuts.

Sorry to bring up a potentially sore subject, but I think it is worth discussing when choosing a generator. For those who are out in the woods by themselves (no neighbors) then noise probably isn't a factor. When you have neighbors, then it should be considered IMHO.

Ed


----------



## uppie89 (Apr 1, 2007)

i have a kipor 3000 you can get one for about 1300 delivered to your door. i was haveing a problem running my a/c this weekend but i did have the throttle control turned on. with it off it runs everything but the microwave with the a/c on. i am going to get a capacitor to but on my ac unit and then i think i can have the throttle control on.

Even at full tilt the kipor is very quite.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

A 3000 watt 30 amp generator should be like shore power. Now for something to think about. Your run of the mill generators might not give you the clean power that the tt electronics need (printed circuit board). Higher end generators should have a modifided sign wave like real alternating current . Stable amperage and longer engine life with less noise. Their are good mid price generators out there for under $1000 that will do the trick. James


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I'm not really concerned about noise


You may not be concerned about noise, but what about your campground neighbor? 
[/quote]

Maybe I should have clarified. I rarely camp at locations that don't have shore power. About the only time I would need the generator is when we go to a state park and go 4 wheeling. Even then, there aren't too many people around. I also occasionally will, what I like to call "bonnie" camp where there isn't anyone around at all. I doubt I would pay for a campground spot that doesn't have at least power, but if I did then I would be considerate of my neighbors and not run the generator. That brings me back to my original question however, can't you buy sound dampening mufflers for generators????

There are companies other than Honda that advertise "RV generators," like Champion for example, but I'm not sure as to the quality or the sound difference.

Either way, I'm not likely to use the thing very much, hence why I don't want to spend an arm and a leg.

Mike


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Rollrs45 said:


> I'm not really concerned about noise


You may not be concerned about noise, but what about your campground neighbor? 
[/quote]

Maybe I should have clarified. I rarely camp at locations that don't have shore power. About the only time I would need the generator is when we go to a state park and go 4 wheeling. Even then, there aren't too many people around. I also occasionally will, what I like to call "bonnie" camp where there isn't anyone around at all. I doubt I would pay for a campground spot that doesn't have at least power, but if I did then I would be considerate of my neighbors and not run the generator. That brings me back to my original question however, can't you buy sound dampening mufflers for generators????

There are companies other than Honda that advertise "RV generators," like Champion for example, but I'm not sure as to the quality or the sound difference.

Either way, I'm not likely to use the thing very much, hence why I don't want to spend an arm and a leg.

Mike
[/quote]

for your needs, the Champion would probably be just fine. It puts out more amperage than any of the invertor generators, is reasonably quiet, is well built, and the company is proving to provide reliable warranty service after the sale. It also comes with an RV outlet and is relatively portable.

FWIW, we have boondocked with the Champion with very good results. I would recommend that you invest $25 in a hard start capacitor for your a/c- it works wonders for starting an a/c while using a genny. BTW, this is not a "contrctor" generator, despite what some would have you believe. It was actually designed with RV ers in mind, hence the 30 amp trailer plug and the attempts to quiet it somewhat.

A word of advice, though- if you buy a Champion, don't talk about it too much, unless you really like being lectured on social responsibility and such . . . . .


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

If you are serious about a generator I would stick to either a Yamaha, Honda or Kipor. Most of the other models out there are sometimes not all that great. If you want one that will last for years go with Yamaha or Honda. Now with Yamaha you have a few to choose from at good prices if you shop around. Best to buy the inverter models as they are very quite and will keep everyone happy.
Yamaha
EF2800i 60-67 dBA 63.8 Lbs. $1350 E-Bay
EF3000iSE 51-57 dBA 147 Lbs. $1729 E-Bay
EF3000iSEB 51-57 dBA 147 Lbs. $1899 E-Bay

Honda
EM3000CC 68 dBA 68.2 Lbs.
EU3000isCA 49-58 dBA 129 Lbs.

Kipor
IG3000 62-67 dBA 132 lbs. $1149 E-Bay


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone.....









Isn't it funny?? I've spent more time and asked more questions altogether over the purchase of a generator, versus buying my OB.







I guess the OB was a no-brainer and I knew I would be happy.

I appreciate everyones advice.

If it wasn't for this forum, I would be a loud generator S.O.B.







, hauling around a SOB TT with my DG in the old TV, LMAO becuase I still didn't know s%^& about CGs or anything else surrounding camping.









Wow, I'm getting the hang of these abbreviations.....

Thanks Again,
Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ahh, some people just like to keep stirring the pot.

Perhaps I'm being socially irresponsible with this and I risk being tagged as the "generator police" but I'll mention it anyway. Even if you camp alone in the wilderness, a quiet generator aint a bad thing. I can place my gen on the other side of my TT and enjoy a cup of coffee under the awning and see and hear the wildlife. Not telling you you have to do that. Not saying you have to buy a Honda. Not disparaging your child-rearing skills. Just stating a fact.

Alas, I do enjoy my Honda and I like to tell people about the joys of Honda ownership. Guess I'm just a bad person.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> Ahh, some people just like to keep stirring the pot.
> 
> Perhaps I'm being socially irresponsible with this and I risk being tagged as the "generator police" but I'll mention it anyway. Even if you camp alone in the wilderness, a quiet generator aint a bad thing. I can place my gen on the other side of my TT and enjoy a cup of coffee under the awning and see and hear the wildlife. Not telling you you have to do that. Not saying you have to buy a Honda. Not disparaging your child-rearing skills. Just stating a fact.
> 
> Alas, I do enjoy my Honda and I like to tell people about the joys of Honda ownership. Guess I'm just a bad person.


This seems to be a highly debated topic and your outlook is one that I will definitely have to consider. I don't want to be "that guy" that everyone around the CG is mubbling about.







Maybe that's why I'm trying to find a happy medium. A generator that meets my needs, isn't ear shattering to my neighbors, yet doesn't break my checking account, either.

I wonder if I could build some type of sound proofing box that fits around a generator???? I see generators mounted inside diamond plated boxes in truck beds all the time. Hmmmmmm, something to thing about.

I really don't want a "moral citation" being issued to me because I have a loud generator, but the social police aren't footing the bill, either. I mean, is the Champion for example really that much louder than a Honda???? Has anyone compared the two?

Ahhhhhhh, more questions to ponder over the dilema I face.









Mike


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Mike:

If you ever find yourself near Clayton and have some free time, I'll be gald to 'demo' my Honda 3000. Yes, it is heavy and it was expensive, but I couldn't be happier with it.

Whatever brand generator you choose, one feature that I would recommend that you make sure it has is the 'eco-throttle'. When you don't need full power, it is nice to have the generator throttle back to match the power demand.









Chris


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

_Ahh, some people just like to keep stirring the pot._

Truer words have never been spoken . . . . .









In response to your question, yes the Champion is louder than the Honda. Is it obnoxiously louder? I guess that depends on the situation. In most any situation where it would cause a problem with someone who is not uber-sensitive or just looking for an excuse to complain, probably not. In other words, the uses that you described in your OP. I wouldn't use it in close proximity to others, but I wouldn't use ANY generator in close proximity to others . . . .

You COULD buy the Champion and then use the extra $1700 or so you save to take a bunch of trips and stay in CG's with shore power ( shore power doesn't make ANY noise at all . . . . )

We did extensive (very) research before we made any decisions (we have three generators in the garage right now- if you are in Texas anytime soon, you are welcome to stop by and hear for yourself). The best advice I, or anyone else can give you, is to do your own research, and then make a decision based on your situation and the facts, not a lot of emotional hype.

BTW, in answer to your other question, there are some who have attempted to dampen the sound. I think the results are probably mixed at best. You have to balance the cost involved, as well as dealing with heat issues.

Your initial inquiry seems as if you will be using the genny for the same types of uses we use ours. we generally use it for lunch stops ( we like to stop and eat in the OB, as opposed to restaraunts ). We also use it for overnighting at Wal Mart and similar. We use it to cool the OB for the dogs when we want to stop and shop or sightsee. Since we live in the South and it is way hot down here, we haul the generator in the bed of the TV, and can "pre cool" the trailer for a little while before we stop, so it is not like an oven when we get in. Oh, and FWIW, when we overnight with the generator, it is in the bed of the truck, very near the front of the fiver, and my DW, who is VERY noise sensitive, has no problem sleeping with the genny running the a/c.

If you haven't yet, you might want to read this when you have a week or two. If you separate out the hysteria and hype, there is quite (not quiet, LOL) a bit of good information there about this topic.

If you are trying to approximate shore power, one other thing to keep in mind is the fact that the 3kw inverters are rated at 23.3 amps. The Champion is rated at 29 amps, and will run our 15k BTU a/c in high heat and humidity with no problem. The only real option we had with the inverters would be two 2k Hondas with a parallel kit, which would put the cost up into Onan territory, and involve two gennys to feed fuel into, change the oil on- in other words, twice the maintanence. Since you are in the hot humid South like we are, something else to consider . . .

Happy camping (BTW, I'm NOT a bad person- just practical)


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I really enjoy a good laugh. I think it is so funny that you pepper the end of your first response with this: "A word of advice, though- if you buy a Champion, don't talk about it too much, unless you really like being lectured on social responsibility and such . . . . ." and then Begin your next response with this: "Ahh, some people just like to keep stirring the pot.

Truer words have never been spoken . . . . .







"

Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> IThanks for the chuckle.


glad that I could brighten your morning


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

It seems the Champion is an all-in-one generator that would meet my needs and at the price I like. However, for all you nay-sayers I will offer this........ Prior to purchasing any generator I will conduct research into changing out the exhaust system, which should quiet the genny down a bit, or develop a mod that I can patent and make millions off of that turns the average generator into a pleasent hummmmmmm







. I assume this is possible (the first one at least) I mean, it's nothing more than a lawn mower motor, like many used in go-cart racing, and I know you can swap those exhausts out.









It does get pretty hot and humid here in the south







. The idea of paralleling two already outrageously







priced generators in order to meet my needs is not very appealing, even if the CG police come knocking on my door. There has to be an alternative on the market that is within the price range I'm looking for. I think it's like others have said; a matter of practicality. If I buy the Honda, the only place I could use it was in my fornt yard....... I couldn't afford to go camping after that!

Mike

p.s. I appreciate the input from everyone. I hope that I can ultimately buy a unit (no matter what type) and still show my face at a rally or two.


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

Brew said:


> If you are serious about a generator I would stick to either a Yamaha, Honda or Kipor. Most of the other models out there are sometimes not all that great. If you want one that will last for years go with Yamaha or Honda. Now with Yamaha you have a few to choose from at good prices if you shop around. Best to buy the inverter models as they are very quite and will keep everyone happy.
> Yamaha
> EF2800i 60-67 dBA 63.8 Lbs. $1350 E-Bay
> EF3000iSE 51-57 dBA 147 Lbs. $1729 E-Bay
> ...


We have champion and according to this link it is 68db.

http://www.partsamerica.com/productdetail....egoryCode=3483C

We used in the smokey's last month and ran both our RV and our friend's and the same time. We didn't need AC but we did use the MW.

For 299 and noise level comprable to Honda EM3000 but with more power. I prefer this one. I can buy three of these and still come out ahead. One misconception about these gens are that they are the same type as the contractor (very loud) type. They are not and in fact the manual is clear about that and it says they may not be able to power some power tools.

Just my two cents and please don't flame me for just expressing my opinion.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I just did a little research and here are a few decible ratings ............

Honda eu3000is 48-58 db
Honda eu6500is 60 db
Normal Conversation 60 db
Champion 68 db
Vacume Cleaner 70 db
lawn mower 90 db

Seems like the Champion is reasonable................ Any thoughts?????

Mike


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the champion and as far as reliability I cannot complain, starts first crank everytime. Everyone around here has the louder contractor generators in this area. Sound is very acceptable rating with the Champion. Not as quite as the honda/kipor/or yamaha but acceptable.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

When I was looking for ways to quiet a generator I was told the generator windings can be as noisy as the motor. I never tried anything, so keep us posted.
Don


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Mike,

I'm starting up a company to sell "Noise Credits" to those Harley riders, diesel truck drivers and generator owners that are concerned about excessive noise generation. So just send me say $10 for each decible you want a credit for and I'll send you a certificate stating your noise sins are forgiven.

Sorry, couldn't resist, I'm a long time pot stirrer









Regards, Glenn


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm starting up a company to sell "Noise Credits" to those Harley riders, diesel truck drivers and generator owners that are concerned about excessive noise generation. So just send me say $10 for each decible you want a credit for and I'll send you a certificate stating your noise sins are forgiven.
> 
> ...


OMG- I am guilty on all three counts- well, haven't put any pipes on the new Road King yet, so I guess only 2 1/2 out of three!!!!

I may be in indentured servitude to you for some time!!!!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Rollrs45 said:


> I just did a little research and here are a few decible ratings ............
> 
> Honda eu3000is 48-58 db
> Honda eu6500is 60 db
> ...


If I remember correctly, a change of 3dB's is considered two times the sound pressure. So going from 60dB to 63db is essentially saying it is twice as loud as the 60dB unit.

But it has been awhile and I may be incorrect. It is a logarithmic scale not a linear one.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> I just did a little research and here are a few decible ratings ............
> 
> Honda eu3000is 48-58 db
> Honda eu6500is 60 db
> ...


If I remember correctly, a change of 3dB's is considered two times the sound pressure. So going from 60dB to 63db is essentially saying it is twice as loud as the 60dB unit.

But it has been awhile and I may be incorrect. It is a logarithmic scale not a linear one.
[/quote]









It's been awhile here as well, but if my math serves me correct, by those calculations a lawn mower would be roughly 32 times as loud as a vacume cleaner.

Uhhhhhhh??????

Mike


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I just did a little research and here are a few decible ratings ............
> 
> Honda eu3000is 48-58 db
> Honda eu6500is 60 db
> ...


If I remember correctly, a change of 3dB's is considered two times the sound pressure. So going from 60dB to 63db is essentially saying it is twice as loud as the 60dB unit.

But it has been awhile and I may be incorrect. It is a logarithmic scale not a linear one.
[/quote]

You are correct that a 3dB gain increases the sound pressure level by roughly twice. The human ear works on a logrithmic scalce though (one of the reasons it has such a huge range). For something to "sound" twice as loud it has to be roughly 10db higher. Here is a good link for that stuff loudness explained


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Drac said:


> You are correct that a 3dB gain increases the sound pressure level by roughly twice. The human ear works on a logrithmic scalce though (one of the reasons it has such a huge range). For something to "sound" twice as loud it has to be roughly 10db higher. Here is a good link for that stuff loudness explained


If that link is correct than the Champion should be somewhere between a hairdryer and a washing machine........ Again, that seems reasonable. Most of your cheap generators or contractor grades are in the 80 db range, which to me would definitely be unacceptable. 68 db based off all the calculations I've seen is not that bad of a level. Sounds like the Champion is right up my alley......

Mike

p.s. Sorry for those that think this is still too loud. I've done enough dry camping through both the military and recreationally to suit me for a lifetime. When I purchased my TT I was looking to get away from the "dry" stuff. If power isn't available at a CG, this gu will probably move on to another CG. On the rare occasion I might bonnie camp, I assure you there won't be anyone within hearing distance to complain, except maybe the DG and I can deal with her.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm not here to boast my generator.. I'm here to tell you my experience with ours. Whatever you buy will be fine with me..

I have the champion rv gen for 300 bucks.. I will tell you it is very quiet for what it is.. It has a hard time starting the ac at altitude above 5000 feet, but will do it.. I have to get a capacitor for my ac.. The way the ac sounds at startup bothers me, so I'll fix it. We were camped at 8500 feet.. The champion couldnt start the ac there.

Where we just spent 4 nights, there were 60 campers there, all boondocking.. Our champion was one of the quieter ones.. Had several people approach us and tell us how quiet the champion was comparred to there contracter gen.. 2-3 people said theey were gonna go buy one when they got home..

For the money the champion cant be beat.. A couple had a 3000 honda down from us.. ours was just slightly louder while they were both under load.. Of course since the honda idles, it is quieter overall..

Buy what you like.. The champion will work just fine if thats all the money you'd like to spend.

Carey

ps.. out of 60 campers.. only about 10 had honda, yam, kipor gens... All the rest had contractor gens, or china built gens..
And another reason for the champion.. I have a nice gen for my home.. This gen is permanatly mounted to our outback.. 300 bucks fits just fine.. If someone steals it while we are gone dirtbiking, it wont be the end of the world for me.. I will just chalk it up and go buy another champion... no biggie..


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Good luck and enjoy whatever you buy.

I've been in this forum for over a year-and-a-half and I've never seen anyone "flamed" or castigated for their generator choice. The only "flaming" I've seen has gone the other way with people flipping out just because someone promotes quiet generators. People, knock yourself out with your generator choice. But there is no need to berate and name call just because you disagree with someone else's choice. Seems people would never mock someone for purchasing an SOB and then stating how much they love it, all the while extolling its virtues, but they have no problem yanking a guy's chain because he owns and likes a Honda or Yamaha and extols its virtues. 
I've never seen anyone say that someone MUST buy a quiet generator, but I have seen people mock and berate the people who have bought quiet generators. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

When I posted my initial question I had no idea it would manifest into such a fiercely debated topic. Like anything else I buy, I wanted to research and get the best bang for the buck, so I turned to my fellow Outbackers for advice. I asked about sound levels not to poke fun at those who chose (or can afford) the higher priced Hondas or Yamahas, but instead to weigh the cost, functionality and practicality, while still being conscientious of CG neighbors.

I'm pretty sure I have not said anything that would offend anyone, but other posts may have rubbed a few the wrong way. The only thing I offer is this: Since joining this forum the one thing I have repeatedly enjoyed is the fact that people can "poke fun" at one another. It is light hearted and I have never read anything that I would consider deliberate indifference or malicious in content. It seems however that some topics are so closely guarded that feelings may be unintentionally hurt or feathers ruffled.........









In the end I will buy what is best for me. If I choose to buy the "quieter" generators than so-be-it. If I don't, then I don't expected to be ostracized as well (a little ribbing is expected and appreciated, though







). After all, it is I who is footing the bill and the decision will be made based on a unit which meets my needs. Thank you to all who have offered advice and I appreciate the support this forum has given me thus far.

Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

MIke,

I agree with you completely and I've never seen anyone get on someone's case about not buying a "quiet" generator. My remarks were aimed at those who seem to like to get on the case of those who DO buy the quiet generators. There are some who seem to like to castigate anyone who has a favorable opinion about the quiet generators. Funny thing is, THEY are acting the part of the generator police - the very thing they accuse me and others of.

Whatever generator you buy, as far as I'm concerned, it will enhance your boondocking experience. I have found a generator to be invaluable.

Scott


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Aye, but you posted about...._generators_! Next time, ask about something a little less controversial - like maybe Ford vs. Chevy, our which Outback floorplan is best, something like that


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Scrib said:


> Aye, but you posted about...._generators_! Next time, ask about something a little less controversial - like maybe Ford vs. Chevy, our which Outback floorplan is best, something like that


Why do I get the feeling that would be a knock-down drag-out debates as well. Besides, everyone already knows GM is better than Ford!









Mike


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Hee hee....my two cents if it worth anything.

We ended up with the Kipor 3000 after shopping around for quite awhile and here is the reason:

1. We rarely camp where there is shore power (our OB has yet to be "hooked up") so we needed something powerful enough to run the AC & the Microwave

2. The Honda / Yami's were just too expensive

3. We needed the invertor type - DH is an IT guy and travels with spendy eletronics a lot

4. We camped next to a VERY LOUD generator in a campground once - these people never walked out of their trailer the whole day and ran the generator ALL day - we never wanted to be one of THOSE people. Not that I am totally against running a generator - please don't get me wrong, but this was one of the loudest generators I have ever heard and the pulled it out as far from their trailer as they could, which ended up being right on the edge of our campsite. Lets just say after day 2 somehow a couple of ping pong balls ended up in their gas tank.....









We did a side by side comparison of the Kipor & Honda in use - very little difference in sound while running under a load. No difference during an idle. The cost difference was about $1,000.

Buy whatever setup works for you, but think about your neighbors - if you are going to run it "all the time" you might want to consider something a little quieter. If you are a sparatic user (like we are - twice a day, 10 -15 minutes at a time) then get the Champion.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

FYI, the local Costco store has a small generator available that is very similar to the Honda 2 Kw model that everyoone likes, but many think is too expensive. This particular generator is an inverter type, brand name is McCoulloch, rated at 1800 watts peak and 1600 watts continuous. Sound level is 60dB. Price is $499. Probably made in China.

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok everyone...forget the Generator police, the Forum police feels a need to chime in.

Its obvious, the decibel level of a gen and how it affects those around you is a hot topic. Please state facts without inuendos and snide comments thrown in. Let the person looking decide for themselves what is acceptable for there camping needs.

Thank You

John


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Ok everyone...forget the Generator police, the Forum police feels a need to chime in.
> 
> Its obvious, the decibel level of a gen and how it affects those around you is a hot topic. Please state facts without inuendos and snide comments thrown in. Let the person looking decide for themselves what is acceptable for there camping needs.
> 
> ...


John,

I think I've been able to obtain enough information in order to make a sound decision in my generator purchase. Since it seems that a bit of controversy has come of me asking this question, I would like to ask that a moderator remove this post from the forum entirely. The last thing I want is for some type of ongoing feud to have been propagated or allowed to manifest as a result of me asking a question. Thank you to all that contributed and gave me advice on my generator purchase. Take care and Happy camping.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

I understand your concern as to the course the thread took, but the thread does contain a lot of valid information, and reasoned debate. There is really no need to remove it at this time.

As to the direction the thread took, I only ask that those involved try to keep - more or less - to the topic of the thread, and to dispense with any attempts at baiting other members as a means of 'stirring the pot'. That sort of activity, while perfectly acceptable on some forums, is absolutely counter to every ideal that Outbackers.com was built on, and strives to be.

Debate is good. Differences of opinion are the very core of what gives a forum like this it's appeal. Frankly, it would be pretty boring around here if we all agreed on everything all the time! But the quality that sets Outbackers.com apart from the rest, is our ability to approach these debates with common courtesy and a respect for other peoples opinions.

The one thing I *never* want to see around here, is a member feeling uncomfortable posting a question or thought, out of fear for the stir it might cause.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Good topic,
I just returned from a long weekend using our Kipor 3000 and it was fine, I have to admit that running the generator for a long time makes me uncomfortable because of the surrounding campers. I had to run it for over an hour to recharge a boat battery but try position the unit far away from all others. I think it is mainly about comon sense. The one other common sense item that I did not employ was filling the 5 gallon tank before lifting into the back of the Titan....added weight to the already 130 lbs....lesson learned.

Geoff


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Rollrs45 said:


> Since it seems that a bit of controversy has come of me asking this question, I would like to ask that a moderator remove this post from the forum entirely. The last thing I want is for some type of ongoing feud to have been propagated or allowed to manifest as a result of me asking a question. Thank you to all that contributed and gave me advice on my generator purchase. Take care and Happy camping.
> 
> Mike


Mike,

You didn't start the unpleasantness. You have correctly guessed that there is some history surrounding this topic. As Doug mentioned, your question was legitimate and appropriate. Keep posting.

Bill


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I went back and re-read this post.. There is alot of good info here.. I have seen worse here on outbackers.. Seems not long ago there was a 5-6 page generator thread that got much more nasty than this one.. Actually this post has much more good info than bad.. A lil sandpaper here and there just makes it interesting.. Its all good.... A forum cant be interesting without everyones opinion, whatever those may be..

I read somewhere a while back the Champion will have an idle down version very soon.. If your interested in a Champion, you might contact them and ask them when there new rv gen will be out for sale.. If the Champion could idle, it would be worth waiting for..

Good luck on your purchase!

Carey


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

Just a question for those who have a Kipor. I was also looking at those and then later read some stuff on other sites where people were not very happy with them. It seemed they had lots of problems with them. Issues with starting them and also keeping them running. Also they complained a lot about not being able to get them fixed because they couldnâ€™t get parts and no one to service the warranties. Has anyone here had any problems like this?


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Last season did 2 weeks dry camping in NY state campgrounds with the Kipor 3000. Quiet and very easy to start with the battery start, second season with same gas from last year with some stabalizer and no problem.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

The Honda, Kipor and Yamaha inverter gens should not be called generators at all, sense they use a alternator and not a generator. Simple motor generators have one big flaw no mater how quite they are, They have to maintain 3600 rpms to maintain 60 hz output. It is very hard for a motor to maintain a exact rpm when loads change and it's recovery time can be a little on the long side. This can be a problem with modern electronics like computers, radios, converters, LCD/plasma TV's and even a microwave ovens.

A inverter gen(alternator) keeps it's frequency at the same 60hz no mater the load is so this is why I choose to use one, I like high tech toys









I put my portable Oscilloscope on my kipor and was very impressed with the true sine wave it puts out and watched it under different loads and the sine wave time period stayed rock solid. So there is more to choosing a gen than noise alone.

It does sound like the Champion Genset is doing OK in the noise department, and it is hard to beat the price. I would think if it was used to run the installed electronics on the trailer like charging batteries, run AC or microwave it most likely be OK but I have at least 2 computers running at most times and Ham Radio equipment so I feel better running a Inverter Generator. So I guess one size fits all, just doesn't work here.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Brew said:


> Just a question for those who have a Kipor. I was also looking at those and then later read some stuff on other sites where people were not very happy with them. It seemed they had lots of problems with them. Issues with starting them and also keeping them running. Also they complained a lot about not being able to get them fixed because they couldnâ€™t get parts and no one to service the warranties. Has anyone here had any problems like this?


We had heard mixed reviews on the Kipor's - hard to service, not starting, etc, but we bought ours from our Outback dealer and they are also a Kipor dealer, so we have service locally - not that we have needed it, but that was a concern after reading what others had said.

We have only had ours since April, but have used it quite a bit. No problems, starts right up and has been fairly easy to maintain. The only negative thing I can say is the gauges "fog" up a little.

Hope that helps!


----------



## kjones9820 (Jun 5, 2007)

I am new to this forum and new to travel trailer life. I bought my 27 ft. trailer to take to college football games so I will need a generator for power (It's hot in the South). In reading the posts here I see a lot of info on the different brands. I have decided on the inverter type but I am concerned about the size that I need. Is the 3000 large enough? Are 3000 owners satisfied with this size? I would appreciate any recommendations.
Thanks
Kay


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Just a question for those who have a Kipor. I was also looking at those and then later read some stuff on other sites where people were not very happy with them. It seemed they had lots of problems with them. Issues with starting them and also keeping them running. Also they complained a lot about not being able to get them fixed because they couldnâ€™t get parts and no one to service the warranties. Has anyone here had any problems like this?


We had heard mixed reviews on the Kipor's - hard to service, not starting, etc, but we bought ours from our Outback dealer and they are also a Kipor dealer, so we have service locally - not that we have needed it, but that was a concern after reading what others had said.

We have only had ours since April, but have used it quite a bit. No problems, starts right up and has been fairly easy to maintain. The only negative thing I can say is the gauges "fog" up a little.

Hope that helps!
[/quote]

My Kipor has no problem starting but if you let it run out of gas while running then after you fill the tank you will have to wait about 10 minutes so the gas can get back to carb.

Last fall I camped next to a family who are full timers and used a Kipor to charge their batteries. They have used this gen for 2 years everyday for about 8 hours a day and they said they have never had a problem.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Kay Jones said:


> I am new to this forum and new to travel trailer life. I bought my 27 ft. trailer to take to college football games so I will need a generator for power (It's hot in the South). In reading the posts here I see a lot of info on the different brands. I have decided on the inverter type but I am concerned about the size that I need. Is the 3000 large enough? Are 3000 owners satisfied with this size? I would appreciate any recommendations.
> Thanks
> Kay


Yes and no. Yes if you dont run 2 big items at one time. Big items are the a/c the microwave and a hair dryer. So if you dont mind waiting a minuet for the a/c to turn off to run the microwave, you will be fine.

Welcome to the forum!!!! Where are you from?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Yes and no. Yes if you dont run 2 big items at one time. Big items are the a/c the microwave and a hair dryer. So if you dont mind waiting a minuet for the a/c to turn off to run the microwave, you will be fine.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!!!! Where are you from?


 I think most of the larger inverter types (2500 - 3000)come with an eco-throttle, which allows the gen to idle, only reving up when there is a higher demand. It's a great feature, but you'll likely have to turn that off to run the ac. Not a big deal, but worth noting.

Scott


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

The best advice anyone can give you would be to beg, borrow or steal whatever generator you may be contemplating buying, if possible, and try it with your trailer. We tried four different generators (including a Kipor) before we decided on the one we have now. We are in the South, too, and there is a big difference between cooling the trailer when it is 95 with 80% humidity and running one, say, in the Northeast without such extreme temps.

While we did not try the Honda or the Yamaha, a 3000 watt generator, be it inverter or not, will only put out 23.3 amps. Some of them have a surge feature which will give you a momentary boost, but they all are rated the same as far as output.

We found that a 3000 watt generator will not reliably power our trailer in the heat because the compressor on the a/c pulls so much power when it cycles on (we have a 15000 BTU a/c). IN hot, high humidity situations, the a/c unit is going to cycle more frequently, calling for more power from the generator. I did install a hard start capacitor, which helps as far as starting the unit, but even at that, it still required rationing electricity while using the a/c. The only way to make that work was to make sure that the a/c and a couple of lights were the only things running at the same time. Using a slightly bigger generator with 29 amp output closely approximates shore power and lets us run anything that we would be able to if we were on shore power.

You might check with some of your local rental companies and see if they rent generators. Your post does not say where you are, but if you are in the Houston area, if you will PM me, I will get you in touch with someone who can let you try the Kipor with your trailer to see if it will work for you.

The most important factor is to determine if it will actually work for your situation and go from there.


----------



## kjones9820 (Jun 5, 2007)

bradnbecca said:


> The best advice anyone can give you would be to beg, borrow or steal whatever generator you may be contemplating buying, if possible, and try it with your trailer. We tried four different generators (including a Kipor) before we decided on the one we have now. We are in the South, too, and there is a big difference between cooling the trailer when it is 95 with 80% humidity and running one, say, in the Northeast without such extreme temps.
> 
> While we did not try the Honda or the Yamaha, a 3000 watt generator, be it inverter or not, will only put out 23.3 amps. Some of them have a surge feature which will give you a momentary boost, but they all are rated the same as far as output.
> 
> ...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Yes and no. Yes if you dont run 2 big items at one time. Big items are the a/c the microwave and a hair dryer. So if you dont mind waiting a minuet for the a/c to turn off to run the microwave, you will be fine.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!!!! Where are you from?


 I think most of the larger inverter types (2500 - 3000)come with an eco-throttle, which allows the gen to idle, only reving up when there is a higher demand. It's a great feature, but you'll likely have to turn that off to run the ac. Not a big deal, but worth noting.

Scott
[/quote]

I turn mine off when runnung the AC, but if it is 105 degrees out I know I will be running the AC for a long period without it cycling then after the AC starts I turn back on the eco throttle back on and instead of filling the tank every 3.5 hours I can get by with filling it every 8 hours. My AC will pull from 12 to 14 amps after started and I see where you can now buy a 13,500 btu AC that only pulls 10 amps while running.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Even though you have a 15.000 btu AC a 3000 watt gen should be plenty to run it. I run my 13,500 btu ac with a 2800watt Kipor and do it at 6000' and 100 degrees outside temp. Humidity will have no effect on the starting current needed to start the AC and humid air should help the engine run better, much better than thin mountain air. The only thing humid air might cause is a reduction in condenser cooling and that will bring up the head pressure and the running amps but it will still be under what the gen will supply. You would get a lot more water off the evaporator.



bradnbecca said:


> The best advice anyone can give you would be to beg, borrow or steal whatever generator you may be contemplating buying, if possible, and try it with your trailer. We tried four different generators (including a Kipor) before we decided on the one we have now. We are in the South, too, and there is a big difference between cooling the trailer when it is 95 with 80% humidity and running one, say, in the Northeast without such extreme temps.
> 
> While we did not try the Honda or the Yamaha, a 3000 watt generator, be it inverter or not, will only put out 23.3 amps. Some of them have a surge feature which will give you a momentary boost, but they all are rated the same as far as output.
> 
> ...


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Even though you have a 15.000 btu AC a 3000 watt gen should be plenty to run it. I run my 13,500 btu ac with a 2800watt Kipor and do it at 6000' and 100 degrees outside temp. Humidity will have no effect on the starting current needed to start the AC and humid air should help the engine run better, much better than thin mountain air. The only thing humid air might cause is a reduction in condenser cooling and that will bring up the head pressure and the running amps but it will still be under what the gen will supply. You would get a lot more water off the evaporator.


You are correct that the starting current remains the same regardless of weather. What changes is perceived comfort. High temps combined with humidity make it "feel" hotter,and also make it harder for the a/c to cool. That is why humidity is such a big factor in the "heat index". Our experience has been that the big a/c unit tends to run longer and cycle more frequently when it is hotter and damper, as it tries to maintain the desired temp. Every time it cycles on, it basically monopolizes the generator output, meaning that you have to make sure that everything else is turned off. You are correct about the additional water off of the evaporator-sometimes it seems like it must be raining with the amount of water that comes off the roof. That ambient humidity does make it harder for the a/c to cool the air. That may not be an issue/problem for some- for others it matters- again, it all comes down to what works for you.

When we decided to get a genny for the OB,we did a lot of research. I already had an Onan 6500w portable,which was deemed to be too loud and too bulky to work for us, although it will run the trailer with no problem. We talked to a great many people, including several here, most notably Andy, about the inverter generators. I couldn't get my hands on a Honda, but one of the local RV dealers has a Kipor that they use on the lot, and they were gracious enough to let me try it. I a/b'ed it against a Gentron 3500 RV model, and, ultimately, against a Champion. What we found was that, FOR US, the Kipor just didn't have quite enough output for what we wanted. I assume that the Honda and the 2800 Yamaha will basically be the same, since they all put out the same amount of power. The Kipor seemed to be nearly as loud as the Gentron, while providing only about 78% of the output. I liked the Gentron because it is electric start, but we had a problem with it two days before we were going to leave for an extended trip, so I picked up a Champion at Tractor Supply. It has proven to be the best of the bunch for us. It is solidly built and powers the trailer with no problem- at 29 amps, it is essentially like being on shore power, and makes power management a little less crucial.

We are in Texas, and do the bulk of our OB'ing around here, and it is hot and humid for 8-9 months out of the year. There are many nights that the temperature doesn't get much below 80 and the humidity stays well over 50%. Therefore, our power supply needs are different than someone who lives and RV's in someplace like,say, Oregon, where they still build houses without air conditioners.

My point is , and has always been, there is no one cookie-cutter answer to this question. What works for one person may not work for someone else. Truthfully, if someone made an inverter generator with a true 30 amp output that would still fit in the bed of my TV without interfering with the pin box, I would probably buy one. I am watching the Boliy saga with great interest, and may explore that further as that company progresses. I have looked at Onan and Generac build-ins, but came to the conclusion that for all their costs, they are not that much of an improvement over a portable generator, powerwise, noisewise, and definitely not reliablilty wise, and thus do not justify the extra expense or the loss of storage space.

I still believe that the best solution is to try, if possible, to get your hands on one of the particular model that you are interested in, and try it out- that way you will know for sure what works for you.


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

I found this on E-Bay. Looked up on it and found a few forums that poeple where pretty happy with them. They sound pretty good. Any-one from here know much about them?

Thanks 
Bruce

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ADME:B:EF:US:11


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Brew said:


> I found this on E-Bay. Looked up on it and found a few forums that poeple where pretty happy with them. They sound pretty good. Any-one from here know much about them?
> 
> Thanks
> Bruce
> ...


looks like they were all gone in a couple of hours.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Brew said:


> I found this on E-Bay. Looked up on it and found a few forums that poeple where pretty happy with them. They sound pretty good. Any-one from here know much about them?
> 
> Thanks
> Bruce
> ...


I like the specs, the weight and the price Looks like a red Yamaha







If it is a well built genset and the specs are true then this is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I am glad I get these "self preservational" reminders of the various golden rules of internet forum posting. This one being: "thou shalt not post generator questions on RV forums".

-CC


----------



## kjones9820 (Jun 5, 2007)

Kay Jones said:


> I am new to this forum and new to travel trailer life. I bought my 27 ft. trailer to take to college football games so I will need a generator for power (It's hot in the South). In reading the posts here I see a lot of info on the different brands. I have decided on the inverter type but I am concerned about the size that I need. Is the 3000 large enough? Are 3000 owners satisfied with this size? I would appreciate any recommendations.
> Thanks
> Kay


Thanks to all who offered generator advice. I decided to purchase two Honda EU2000s with parallel cable. I hooked them to the trailer and everything seemed to run great. I haven't actually been on a trip yet but don't anticipate any problems. Will try them out at the first football game in September. 
I liked the fact that they are easy to carry (under 50 lbs/ea) and the noise level is much lower than some others I considered.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Kay Jones said:


> Thanks to all who offered generator advice. I decided to purchase two Honda EU2000s with parallel cable. I hooked them to the trailer and everything seemed to run great. I haven't actually been on a trip yet but don't anticipate any problems. Will try them out at the first football game in September.
> I liked the fact that they are easy to carry (under 50 lbs/ea) and the noise level is much lower than some others I considered.


Good choice!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Great Choice!


----------



## kjones9820 (Jun 5, 2007)

Kay Jones said:


> I am new to this forum and new to travel trailer life. I bought my 27 ft. trailer to take to college football games so I will need a generator for power (It's hot in the South). In reading the posts here I see a lot of info on the different brands. I have decided on the inverter type but I am concerned about the size that I need. Is the 3000 large enough? Are 3000 owners satisfied with this size? I would appreciate any recommendations.
> Thanks
> Kay


Thanks to all who offered generator advice. I decided to purchase two Honda EU2000s with parallel cable. I hooked them to the trailer and everything seemed to run great. I haven't actually been on a trip yet but don't anticipate any problems. Will try them out at the first football game in September. 
I liked the fact that they are easy to carry (under 50 lbs/ea) and the noise level is much lower than some others I considered.
[/quote]
To update my previous post, I have been to several football games (dry camping) with the Hondas and I'm very pleased with my choice. They are super quiet, easy on fuel and keep running as long as the fuel lasts. I can get about 8 hours run time just off the two Gens when paralleled or I can use the extended run tank and get an entire weekend. I can also shut one down when I don't need the power of both. They supply more than enough power for my trailer.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm starting up a company to sell "Noise Credits" to those Harley riders, diesel truck drivers and generator owners that are concerned about excessive noise generation. So just send me say $10 for each decible you want a credit for and I'll send you a certificate stating your noise sins are forgiven.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! I now have a great defense. See, I am one of those you talk about (this is the one I have). I don't mind people pointing the finger at me for not mortgaging the house for a Honda that I will use maybe once a year because I really don't care. LOL. See, I bring it just in case shore power goes out (that happened once during a bad rain storm) and I use it at home. All of about 2 uses in the past 2 years or so (I'm sorry I can't afford to have a $1500.00 generator sitting waiting to be used once a year). However, I'd rather have and not need than to need and not have. The one I have isn't too loud but it's no Honda or Kipor. I would seriously reconsider using it if there was any chance of disturbing someone (boon docking use only). I would be interested in the "changing the muffler to make it quieter" option if I can find the parts. On the other hand though, if anyone wants to bust my [email protected]*#s for using such a loud generator, I can just start my bike and drown out the generator.







Thanks for the idea and happy camping


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm starting up a company to sell "Noise Credits" to those Harley riders, diesel truck drivers and generator owners that are concerned about excessive noise generation. So just send me say $10 for each decible you want a credit for and I'll send you a certificate stating your noise sins are forgiven.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! I now have a great defense. See, I am one of those you talk about (this is the one I have). I don't mind people pointing the finger at me for not mortgaging the house for a Honda that I will use maybe once a year because I really don't care. LOL. See, I bring it just in case shore power goes out (that happened once during a bad rain storm) and I use it at home. All of about 2 uses in the past 2 years or so (I'm sorry I can't afford to have a $1500.00 generator sitting waiting to be used once a year). However, I'd rather have and not need than to need and not have. The one I have isn't too loud but it's no Honda or Kipor. I would seriously reconsider using it if there was any chance of disturbing someone (boon docking use only). I would be interested in the "changing the muffler to make it quieter" option if I can find the parts. On the other hand though, if anyone wants to bust my [email protected]*#s for using such a loud generator, I can just start my bike and drown out the generator.







Thanks for the idea and happy camping








[/quote]

Eagle,

You went deep into the archives and found this posting...... Funny, though! LOL

Mike

p.s. Loud pipes save lives!!!


----------



## kjones9820 (Jun 5, 2007)

I've had the Honda 2000's for over two years. I am very satisfied.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Kay Jones said:


> I've had the Honda 2000's for over two years. I am very satisfied.


My father in law is going to sell me his Yami







because it is too heavy for him to carry with one person. My question is will one Honda EU2000 power his 13,500 A/C??? He is about to order one and i am concerned it will not run his A/C...


----------



## kjones9820 (Jun 5, 2007)

We have two Honda 2000's. One will not run the A/C.



Sweathog62 said:


> I've had the Honda 2000's for over two years. I am very satisfied.


My father in law is going to sell me his Yami







because it is too heavy for him to carry with one person. My question is will one Honda EU2000 power his 13,500 A/C??? He is about to order one and i am concerned it will not run his A/C...
[/quote]


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought a used Honda 3000 from a guy that sold his trailer. Was pretty beat up outside but ran perfectly. Paid i think it was $800. Runs everything in the trailer and runs for hours on hours on one tank. Super quiet too. I walked by my truck and told my better half I needed to turn the generator on and she said silly it is on. Had to go close up to the truck to see and low and behold it was running on low!

I keep mine in the bed on my truck up front (8 foot bed) and have it strapped in and locked to the bed with a cover on it for when I'm not using it or traveling. Perfect spot for it. I need an extention to reach it but not a big deal.

It runs everything fine, will not run the ac and microwave together. Well it will until the compressor pops on the same time as the microwave powers high and pop. Other then that i can run the ac and everything else in the trailer no problems.

Look for a good used one. I have used mine now for 6 months since buying it and it runs like a champ!


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We have a Honda EU2000 and we love it. We don't normally have need to run the AC (though today it was about 75







) so this size power unit is great. Very quiet and dependable.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sweathog62 said:


> I've had the Honda 2000's for over two years. I am very satisfied.


My father in law is going to sell me his Yami







because it is too heavy for him to carry with one person. My question is will one Honda EU2000 power his 13,500 A/C??? He is about to order one and i am concerned it will not run his A/C...
[/quote]

It can do it but not really recommended. There are a lot of factors that add to the will it or won't it debate, such as the outside temperature, altitude, is anything else in the trailer using AC power (you would be suprized) is the generator warmed up and on and on.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

As often as this topic comes up someone who has a lot of knowledge on the topic should start a blog. It would be nice to have some reviews even, of the various brands.

Just a thought.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Posted a few weeks ago:

_I bought this generator, it arrived last week without the wheel kit ( I fixed that with a phone call), runs my 28KRS fine and pretty quite. you can have a conversation in a normal voice standing right next to the thing at full load. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001L5TPCC
Can't beat the price. I estmate it at about 64-66 db._

You can't beat it for $320 delivered

I will have this generator at the Gettysburg rally if anyone wants to see and hear it


----------

